# Opinions on mapping for Lowrance needed.



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi,
I just recently purchased a Lowrance 522C IGPS. This is a combo unit that accept MCC or SD cards. I would like opinions on the option out there for these. Hotspots maps as an example. I do fish and waterfowl hunt and would like to see more detail of the lakes in depths and structure. Any opinons would be helpful.

Thanks,
JUSTCATCHINUM


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

then Lake Master Pro are the maps to get from what I have heard from the fishin' guys on MS. (but they're not cheap!!).

Can't say without reservation though, as I have never used Lowrance or Lake Master Pro.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good call Steve.......
I have a Navionics HM USA in my 'Bird 797c2SI and a LakeMaster ProMaps MI. in my LMS332c Lowrance.
While the lake list is different for each model - the LM card has roads & so forth while the HM USA does not - both offer good detail , but the smaller lakes may not be on the Navionics product.
I only paid $79.99 for my LM ProMaps @ http://www.outdoorsmenproshop.com/

FREE SHIPPING

http://www.outdoorsmenproshop.com/s...d=107&osCsid=7ed79bdfd6f3068852f6f665698c3393




Cabela's _had_ the 2006 HM Premium on clearance for about $60 PLUS shipping.....
Them local boyZ are some good guys though....
*R*


----------

